# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  لو سمحت الدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء عطا الله

## وكيل نيابة salah

ممكن محاضرة نطاق تطبيق القانون من حيث الاشخاص والزمان 
والركن المادي (النشاط _ النتيجة) 


والمواضيع الرئيسية التي درسناها لكي نتمم علي هذه المواضيع ومذاكرتها قبل بداية الاسبوع 

وانتظار الكتاب 

وافادة الطلاب الملتزمين الذين فاتتهم محاضرة لظرف ما ولم يتمكنوا من مذاكرتها 


نحن نحبك فالله وانتي اكتر دكتورة يحبها الطلاب والله ليس نفاقا ولكن كل طلاب الفرق الاربعة يعلمون جيدا ان الدكتورة شيماء
اكثر التزاما من غيرها

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم* *اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضي*

----------

